# The Iball Splendo Mini PC Stick with Windows-8.1



## kg11sgbg (Jul 2, 2015)

Well,Guys I don't know how many of mini PC enthusiasts are here,but I shall be waiting for some few months and take a plunge for having one.

The Iball Splendo Mini PC Stick.
I already bought a Philips 22PFL3758 FHD Smart TV ,through an exchange offer,in lieu of my old Analog CRT BPL TV.

What do you think about the mini PC concept,guys?



> It is powered by a Quad-core Intel Atom processor with Intel HD graphics, has 2 GB RAM, 32GB in-built memory and also has a microSD expansion slot. It runs Windows 8.1. It has a HDMI port to connect to a TV or a monitor, USB port to connect accessories, WiFi, Bluetooth 4.0 and multi-channel digital audio support. It has a fanless design.
> 
> The iBall Splendo is priced at Rs. 8999 and is backed by a one-year warranty. It will be available early July, across IT and TV retail channels.
> 
> ...






Source : iBall Splendo Intel-powered Windows PC stick launched for Rs. 8999



My main aim is to run Linux OS through that stick,onto the Smart TV/Monitor,either by a microSDHC card or a USB pen drive(bootable).

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry,no one???????????????


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2015)

^ You want to run linux, simply buy a raspberry pi 2 and the entire setup would cost 60% or less of the price of the iball's mini pc stick.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 2, 2015)

I like the mini PC concept, at least for regular folks who waste money on crap laptops.



> My main aim is to run Linux OS through that stick,


 Then you should avoid this stick, as this one may give driver/bios
/compatibility issues with linux. 

There should be linux specific sticks available like the suggested raspberry pi 2.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 2, 2015)

Endorsing the views of both of you,I admit that I want to run the Linux OS through a bootable USB drve to be attached to one of the usb port on the stick.The Windows-8.1==> Win-10 OS shall remain intact,such that I could switch over to the default OS.
Raspberry pi2 is awesome(for Linux or Android) and also on savings,but can we run Windows on through that? Probably not.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Endorsing the views of both of you,I admit that I want to run the Linux OS through a bootable USB drve to be attached to one of the usb port on the stick.The Windows-8.1==> Win-10 OS shall remain intact,such that I could switch over to the default OS.
> Raspberry pi2 is awesome(for Linux or Android) and also on savings,but can we run Windows on through that? Probably not.



Windows 10 Coming to Raspberry Pi 2 | Building Apps for Windows


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 2, 2015)

^Ohh! That's great,missed it completely...Thanks Bro.

- - - Updated - - -

Aren't there any Raspberry Pi2 with 2GB RAM? I think it is a necessity for speed.Obviously my liking and wish.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^Ohh! That's great,missed it completely...Thanks Bro.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Aren't there any Raspberry Pi2 with 2GB RAM? I think it is a necessity for speed.Obviously my liking and wish.



Raspberry Pi B+ had 512 MB ram, Pi 2 is an upgrade over it. You can't expect 2 gb ram for a 35$ device as of now.


CubieBoard 3, Odroid-U3, BeagleBoard-X15, etc have 2 gb ram.

Ringing in 2015 with 40 Linux-friendly hacker SBCs*·* LinuxGizmos.com


----------



## Faun (Jul 2, 2015)

If I want to run win 8.1 then the reasons are that I want to run some hardware intensive apps and couple of games. This stick wont be able to handle that well. I'd rather choose a usb live linux or raspberry pi for a lot less if my aim is for portability.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 4, 2015)

Faun said:


> If I want to run win 8.1 then the reasons are that I want to run some hardware intensive apps and couple of games. This stick wont be able to handle that well. I'd rather choose a usb live linux or raspberry pi for a lot less if my aim is for portability.




Thanks buddy for an eye opener suggestion.
In fact the more I am studying about Raspberry pi,the more interesting it becomes.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 4, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thanks buddy for an eye opener suggestion.
> In fact the more I am studying about Raspberry pi,the more interesting it becomes.



yeah get a Pi2 with Windows 10 and use remote desktop whenever you want to use x86 stuff,games etc
much better for us , home users imho
not saying iBall Splendo is bad but its for a different set of people


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 4, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yeah get a Pi2 with Windows 10 and use remote desktop whenever you want to use x86 stuff,games etc
> much better for us , home users imho
> not saying iBall Splendo is bad but its for a different set of people


And the main thing is the savings,which we all agree.
Friend, [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION], if I buy Raspberry pi2,will the Raspbian OS or a variant of Ubuntu OS as Linux distro would be better? Which one do you suggest?


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 4, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> And the main thing is the savings,which we all agree.
> Friend, [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION], if I buy Raspberry pi2,will the Raspbian OS or a variant of Ubuntu OS as Linux distro would be better? Which one do you suggest?



AFAIK ,since Im also planning to buy one soon so have been researching, Raspbian , OpenElec and Windows 10 Preview are the most stable right now for regular consumer use
The beauty of Pi however is that its fully flexible and will literally run anything in theory(both hardware and software)
you can make it run off a powerbank out of the box,attach any display,any hardware ,a car,an AC, a rocket  
it doesnt have any storage and relies totally on its usb ports(powered usb hub is needed for hdd use afaik) and Micro sd card slot
its boot device is the Micro SD card slot and it supports dual booting etc and you can also keep multiple SD cards handy with different distros on them , ready to load onto the Pi incase you want to switch to another distro
I think a Pi2 is a great gizmo to own, the community,support etc is excellent and unmatched
it also has one of the widest range of accessories and utilities

Dont expect miracles however,its hardware is good enough for most things and it doesnt fail to perform usually
I think a Pi 2 + a regular desktop/laptop on the same network is a good combo for an htpc setup
Pi2 for regular use and when you need the extra power and x86 programs,simply remote desktop

I use a WDTV Live HD media player,Apple TV3,my trusty dell 7520,Netgear JWNR2002V2,iPad 2,Lenovo A2107-h, Bose Wave Soundtouch  and a Sony Vaio on the same network , all with DLNA/Airplay/Play to etc enabled on them and streaming is generally smooth and close to connecting the devices physically
there are slight load times initially but after a 10 sec delay,movies and heavy content run smooth
Music ,pictures etc run flawless and all devices play very well with each other provided you have set them up correctly(bit tedious initally)
So Im sure Pi2 will handle the above even better given there are very few limitations as compared to my setup
Even Im tempted to pick one up soon,hopefully next week


----------

